# I made it on the news tonight



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For those of you who haven't looked at my other post here. I purchased a Panasonic HD video camera on line On December 26th. The camera was dropped off at my address on Jan 3. The tracking info has a digital signature of what is apparently my signature saying I received it.
The funny thing is that I was not home until 6pm and as I live with just my two daughters aged 5 and 7 and no one else lives here, who signed it? The signature does not look even close to mine nor is it even spelled right LOL


Look here to see the news clip if your interested. (may not be uploaded till later this evening)


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It's up!! Now you are famous Tony!!

Wait until I tell my kids I know a celebrity!! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, You wont see me in any movies in the near future 
I sure dont feel comfortable in front of the camera. Strange given Iv done enough that it should be ok by now.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

interesting situation, with a surprising result.
Although Future shop will have most likely filed some sort of claim against Canada Post.

Glad you got your camera!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

This story gets better as it goes along! Someone gets a free TV calibration because the claim they love the picture right out of the box! Wow, there's a strategy to keep in mind for the future...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting story... you could be nominated for a grammy now you know. 

Funny stuff on the free calibration.

The good ole post office. I think most of the time they get it right, but it was only a few weeks ago that our post office delivered my package from Amazon to someone. They could never figure out to who though. It was being delivered to my office and it was delivered at 9:30AM, yet our mail has never been delivered earlier than 11:00AM, except the day our post office did not get their mail and the mail man only did a pickup. Amazon sent me a replacement with no issues.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Movie star! Sign the hat and send it back please.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I dont know what to say. It will always be a mystery as to who signed for it and where it went. The post office seems to just want to wash their hands in this.
Poor Futureshop, they had two stories on them in just over a week and I dont think either one is their fault. Although I would never get them to do a calibration of my TV for what they charge. I would get someone who actually knows what they are doing.
For those of you who dont know, BestBuy owns Futurshop here in Canada so we have both BestBuy stores and Futureshop stores.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I'll post a review of the story and A/V quality! :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, They have most of the equipment to broadcast the news in HD but still waiting on some big piece so the news is still only Standard definition.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> I think I'll post a review of the story and A/V quality! :T


I anxiously await that review and will read it with fervor! :rofl2:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A star is born!! :T :bigsmile:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

So let me get this straight. A private sector business (in this case Future Shop) hears a customer complaint, obviously is not a fault, but rectifies the situation to ensure a satisfied clientele. A publicly owned monopoly (Canada Post) screws up, doesn't admit the screw-up, does nothing to rectify the screw-up, but admits there is no policy in place to prevent further screw-ups. Great use of my tax-dollars to subsidize that wonderful venture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sadly yes, thats about it  Its funny how CP can just shrug it off as if the delivery person could never make a mistake or because of pressure to get the job done fast take a shortcut. Oh well not much more I can do now.


----------

